# Gravenreuth muss 14Monate in den Knast



## lorenz2512 (7 Februar 2009)

hallo,
das wird einige ältere wohl freuen die zur zeit von atari und commodore dezentrale sicherungskopien verteilt haben, tja gottes mühlen mahlen langsam, aber gerecht. http://www.chip.de:80/news/Abmahnanwalt-muss-fuer-14-Monate-in-den-Knast_35040462.html
wer anderen eine grube gräbt, ist selbst ein s..wein*ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (7 Februar 2009)

*Das freut mich ...*

Hallo,

das geht mir runter wie Öl, endlich mal eine gute Nachricht.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## eYe (7 Februar 2009)

Schade nur das er wegen Betrug und nicht wegen seiner Abmahnungen in den Knast geht, diese bleiben nach wie vor legal...


----------



## Markus (7 Februar 2009)

ich ahbe heute supergute laune.
sowas wie der wird doch im kanst sicher gegen zigaretten "gehandelt"...


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2009)

Lol, was für eine freudige Nachricht. Wird so einem verurteilten Straftäter nicht auch die Zulassung als Anwalt entzogen? Das wäre zumindest in diesem Fall das i-Tüpfelchen!


----------



## maxi (8 Februar 2009)

Der soll in eine grosse Zelle zu den Tunten kommen!


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Februar 2009)

Man kann nur hoffe, dass er keinen Internet-Anschluss in seiner Zelle hat.

Die entzogene Zulassung wäre für die Mehrheit wohl die bessere Lösung gewesen.

Weitere Infos auch hier:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Berl...gt-Urteil-gegen-Abmahnanwalt--/meldung/127050


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2010)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> das wird einige ältere wohl freuen die zur zeit von atari und commodore dezentrale sicherungskopien verteilt haben, tja gottes mühlen mahlen langsam, aber gerecht. http://www.chip.de:80/news/Abmahnanwalt-muss-fuer-14-Monate-in-den-Knast_35040462.html
> wer anderen eine grube gräbt, ist selbst ein s..wein



Hallo,

in den Knast wollt der kleine Feigling dann wohl doch *nicht*.


----------



## nade (22 Februar 2010)

Feigling... was er aber auf jeden erreicht hat, sein Arsch ist Jungfrau geblieben...
So nichtskönner hätten bei Abschluss des Prozesses direkt in Sicherungsverwahrung genommen werden müssen...
Flucht bzw Flucht ohne Wiederkehr war doch abzusehn...
Dann werft ihn den Haien zum Fraß vor.


----------



## ASEGS (22 Februar 2010)

*Gravenreuth Selbstmord*

neuste Meldung:

Anwalt von Gravenreuth hat Selbstmord begangen... 


http://www.chip.de/news/Anwalt-von-Gravenreuth-nimmt-sich-das-Leben_41639347.html

Nachtrag: upps... einer war schneller mit der Info ..sorry


----------



## Senator42 (22 Februar 2010)

*'Freund'*

vielleicht ist im knast auch ein 'Freund' der sich erinnert.
die Aufseher können ja nicht überall sein.


----------



## gravieren (23 Februar 2010)

Hi


Senator42 schrieb:


> vielleicht ist im knast auch ein 'Freund' der sich erinnert.
> die Aufseher können ja nicht überall sein.


 
Tote kommen NICHT in den Knast.
(Haftverschonung wegen fehlender Gesundheit)


----------



## TommyG (23 Februar 2010)

Bei den

Freunden denen der sich gemacht hat, ist es ein Wunder, dass nur ein Einschuss gefunden wurde...

Grrreetz, Tom

Das mit dem 'sein Arsch ist Jungfrau geblieben' find ich übrigens sehr gut, THX !!!


----------



## TobiasA (24 Februar 2010)

Was der Mensch sät, wird er ernten...


----------

